# kevin levrone week 8 transformation



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i think thats an amazeing transformation in 8 weeks

what do you lot think?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

It's already in Shows, Pros + Inspirations I think.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You can see why he was one of the top pros


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looks like the muscletech adverts for Nitro Tech


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

makes me sick personally


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> makes me sick personally


Why's that mate ....?

with a good diet and CONSITENCY it can be done easily.... :thumb:

steve


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

and the rest... lol


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Muscle memory helped massively.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep he looks amazing. will be interesting to see where he goes on from here. did he end up passing that drug test ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Its absolutely amazing!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Why's that mate ....?
> 
> with a good diet and CONSITENCY it can be done easily.... :thumb:
> 
> steve


Not in 8 weeks it can't, unless you've the muscle memory and genetics of one of the greatest BBs there is/was!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

IMO it just looks like he has lost the fat. looks like he already had the muscle


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

pickle said:


> IMO it just looks like he has lost the fat. looks like he already had the muscle


x2


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yep he looks amazing. will be interesting to see where he goes on from here. did he end up passing that drug test ?


yeh he passed it mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Need-valid-info said:


> and the rest... lol


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: theres always gner be a doubter,hence why he passed the drugs test....



pickle said:


> IMO it just looks like he has lost the fat. looks like he already had the muscle





Bazzoka Tooth said:


> x2


then in that case you both better get to specsavers quick:laugh:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> yep he looks amazing. will be interesting to see where he goes on from here. did he end up passing that drug test ?


he said his next transformation will be a cut up one.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

what kevin has done is real 100%

anyone who knows what a steroid pumped body looks like can see that

the guy has had muscle memory and genetics on his side...but no more than great diet and training has got him there!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> then in that case you both better get to specsavers quick:laugh:


If only that was the case eh, just cut and look like that, i wish! :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A good cut in my opinion. Probably gained a bit of muscle as well. Very good result.

He has also grown a lot of hair


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on folks, his shoulders have much more size,look at the muscular curves ffs hes much bigger


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

The jealousy of some people astounds me.... the guy was basically a genetic god in his prime, combined with some serious training got him to the stage where in my opinion he SHOULD have won the olympia.

People are treating it as if he was an average joe, i've seen posts on other forums "theres no way he did that natural" "he's definitely taking gear to get like that" .... get a grip people, thats what makes the top pro's different than the rest of us, their bodies react differently than ours do.

Hats off to him... he's supposedly rumoured to now be doing a cut to see how shredded he can get, I think we'll see him getting back on stage very soon.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The mans shoulders were legendary


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think any of us are jealous. I take my hat off to him too. But 8 weeks is a very short time and think this post is down to "camera trickery" aswell as good genetics, hard work, a little dieting and fake bake! but thats just my opinion! BIG UP to the guy though


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its not just photos...there is a video blog over weeks of training

you have got your ideas in a pickle i think


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

maybe i have mate. he DOES look good though


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

his video's must have been tampered with too lol........tbh actually i would recomend that anyone doubting the size he has put on to go watch the vids from his first week then the 8 week ones,you'll get a much better view of how much muscle he has gained.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cant see what the fuss is about, Casey did it in 1973.-The Colorado Experiment

by Arthur Jones

The following is a brief, preliminary report of an experiment conducted at Colorado State University in May of 1973.

Location . . . Department of Physical Education, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, Colorado.

Supervision . . . Dr. Elliott Plese, Director of Exercise Physiology Lab., Colorado State University.

Dates ... May 1, 1973 through May 29, 1973 for one subject (Casey Viator), an elapsed period of 28 days . . . and May 23, 1973 for the second subject (Arthur Jones), an elapsed period of 22 days.

lean body-mass and fat contents determinations for both subjects were produced by the whole body counter under the supervision of James E. Johnson, Ph.D., Associate Professor, Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University.

purpose of the experiment . . . it is the author's contention that the growth of human muscular tissue is related to the intensity of exercise; increases in strength and muscle-mass are rapidly produced by very brief and infrequent training, if the intensity of exercise is high enough.

It is the author's second contention that increasing the amount of training is neither necessary nor desirable . . . on the contrary, a large amount of high intensity training will actually reduce the production of strength and muscle mass increases.

It is the author's third contention that "negative work" (eccentric contraction) is one of the most important factors involved in exercise performed for the purpose of increasing strength and muscle-mass.

It is the author's fourth contention that nothing in the way of a special diet is required . . . so long as a reasonably well-balanced diet is provided.

It is the author's fifth contention that the use of the so-called "growth drugs" (steroids) is neither necessary nor desirable ... on the contrary, repeated tests with animals and double-blind tests with human subjects have clearly demonstrated that the use of such drugs is strongly contraindicated.

It is the author's sixth contention that maximum-possible increases in strength and muscle-mass can be produced only by the use of full range, rotary form, automatically variable, direct resistance.

full-range resistance is provided only when the involved body-part is moved through a full range of possible movement against constant resistance . . . from a starting position of full muscular extension (a "pre-stretched" position) to a finishing position of full muscular contraction.

rotary-form resistance is an absolute requirement for full-range exercise ... since muscular contraction produces a rotary-form movement of the related body-part, it is necessary for the resistance and the body-part to rotate on a common axis.

automatically variable resistance is an absolute requirement for high-intensity exercise . . . since movement produces changes in usable strength, it is necessary for the resistance to vary in proportion to the resulting changes in strength.

direct resistance is also required in order to avoid the limitations imposed by the involvement of smaller, weaker, muscular structures. The resistance must be "directly" imposed against the body-part moved by the muscles being exercised.

Conventional forms of exercise provide none of these requirements; the results being that . . . muscles are not worked throughout a full range of possible movement . . . resistance is limited to an amount that can be moved in the weakest position . . . little or nothing is done in the way of improving flexibility, since there is no resistance in the fully extended position . . . and no resistance is provided in the fully contracted position.

Only Nautilus equipment was used in the Colorado Experiment; equipment designed to provide all of the requirements for full range, rotary form, automatically variable, direct resistance.

RESULTS . .

First subject (Casey Viator), 28 days

Increase in bodyweight........45.28 pounds

Loss of bodyfat..............17.93 pounds

Muscular gain.................63.21 pounds

Second subject (Arthur Jones),22 days

Increase in bodyweight .......13.62 pounds

Loss of bodyfat...............1.82 pounds

Muscular gain.................15.44 pounds

It should be clearly understood that neither of the subjects was an "average" subject, and there is no implication that subjects of average or below average potential will all produce equal results from a similar program of exercises.

Casey Viator has trained on a fairly regular basis for a period of several years; with barbells and other conventional training equipment until June of 1970, at which point he placed third in the Mr. America contest . . . and with both barbells and Nautilus equipment until June of 1971, when he won the Mr. America contest.

From September of 1971 until September of 1972, he trained primarily with Nautilus equipment . . . with limited use of a barbell, primarily the performance of barbell squats.

From September of 1972 until December 23, 1972, he trained exclusively with Nautilus equipment . . . limiting his exercises to "negative only" movements. At the end of that period of training he weighed 200.5 pounds.

In early January of 1973, he was involved in a serious accident at work and lost most of one finger as a result . . . and almost died from an allergic reaction to an anti-tetanus injection.

For approximately four months, most of January through April of 1973, he did not train at all; and since his level of activity was low, his diet was reduced accordingly. During that period of four months, he lost approximately 33.63 pounds . . . but 18.75 pounds were lost as a direct result of the accident and the near-fatal injection. So his loss from nearly four months out of training was only 14.88 pounds ... less than a pound a week.

The second subject (the author, Arthur Jones) has trained on a very irregular basis for a period of thirty-four years ... and reached a muscular bodyweight of 205 pounds at one time, nineteen years ago.

The author did no training of any kind for a period of approximately four years until late November of 1972 ... and then trained on a fairly regular basis in the "negative only" fashion for a period of approximately six weeks. Training was ceased entirely in early January of 1973 ... and no training was done again until the start of the Colorado Experiment.

The author's bodyweight has varied from approximately 145 to 160 over the last ten years . . . briefly reaching a level of 190 at the end of approximately six months of steady training that was concluded four years prior to the start of the Colorado Experiment.

So both of the subjects have demonstrated the potential for greater than average muscular mass and both subjects were rebuilding previously existing levels of muscular size.

A certain percentage of a group of random subjects would undoubtedly produce equal results, a very low percentage might produce better results; a few subjects would produce little or nothing in the way of results but average results would probably be less than those produced by the two subjects in this experiment. The primary determining letters being (1) individual potential for muscular size, (2) age, (3) general health, and (4) the intensity devoted to the training.

Actually high-intensity training is not easy . . . the training sessions are brief, indeed must be brief, but there is an apparently natural inclination on the part of most subjects to hold back." Most exercises are terminated at a point well below an actual point of muscular failure, then, in an effort to compensate for the reduction intensity, the usual practice is to add more exercise to the program.

However, in fact, no amount of additional exercise will compensate for a reduction in the intensity of exercise ... and if carried to extremes, which such training frequently is, the subject may actually prevent growth by exceeding the recovery ability of the system.

As stated previously, it is the author's contention that very rapid and large scale increases will be produced in strength and muscular mass by a brief program of high-intensity exercise; and it was the purpose of this experiment to demonstrate that such results can be produced in practice as well as in theory.

At the moment. in athletic training circles, it is well accepted that supplemental strength training can be of very great value to athletes involved in any sport. But in practice, a seemingly natural inclination to equate "more" with "better" is actually preventing athletes from producing the results that could be produced.

Many coaches avoid supplemental strength training because they "don't have time" . . . but in fact, very little time is required; if the exercises used are high-intensity exercises properly performed. Nor is it the author's contention that using the proper equipment is the entire answer in itself. . .on the contrary, good results can be produced with a barbell or with conventional training such as the Universal Machine, or with any equipment that does both negative and positive work. The demonstrated superiority of Nautilus equipment will be largely wasted if the equipment is improperly used . . . Nautilus equipment is designed to provide a level of intensity that is impossible in any other fashion, but it must be used properly in order to produce maximumpossible results.

Proper training will produce rapid but very steady increases in both strength and muscular mass . . . and this was demonstrated very clearly by the results of the Colorado Experiment.

For example, during the first l4 days, Viator gained 28.93 pounds, a daily average of 2.06 pounds. During the next 3 days, he gained 3.92 pounds, a daily average of 1.3 pounds. During the following 5 days, he gained 6.09 pounds, a daily average of 1.2 pounds. And during the final 6 days, he gained 6.34 Pounds, a daily average of 1.05 pounds.

So it is clear that his "rate of gaining was slowing down at the end of the experiment . . . but it is equally clear that his actual growth was very steady.

In the author's case, the pattern was much the same. During the first 7 days, 4.08 pounds were gained, a daily average of .58 pounds. During the next 7 days, 4.95 pounds were gained, a daily average of .7 pounds. And during the final 8 days, 4.6 pounds were gained, a daily average of .57 pounds.

There were no "sudden spurts" of growth in either case...so we obviously were not putting back weight lost from dehydration; instead growth was very steady throughout the periods of training.

During a period of 22 days, the author trained a total of 12 times. Three workouts in a row during the first three days in order to quickly get over any resulting muscular soreness, then workouts spaced approximately 48 hours apart.

Total "training time" (in and out of the gym) was exactly 298 minutes...4 hours and 58 minutes, an average of 24.8 minutes per workout.

122 "sets" were performed during the 12 workouts . . . an average of just over 10 sets per workout.

Out of the total of 122 sets, 54 were performed in a "negative only" fashion . . . 14 were performed in a "negative accentuated" fashion . . . and 54 were performed in a normal (negative-positive) style.

Negative only means that the resistance was "lowered" only, involving eccentric contraction.

negative accentuated means that the resistance was raised with both arms (or both legs), and then lowered with only one arm or leg.

Normal means that the resistance was raised with both arms (or legs) and lowered in the same fashion.

Only one "set" of each exercise was performed in almost all workouts, and when two sets of an exercise were performed they were never performed in sequence.

When two sets of any particular exercise were performed, they were done at different points in a workout . . . and were done for different reasons. For example: a type of "dipping" exercise was sometimes performed for two different purposes . . . this exercise would be used immediately following a direct triceps exercise in order to involve the chest muscles for the purpose of working the already pre-exhausted triceps muscles to an even higher level of intensity ... then, at another point in the workout, an almost exactly opposite purpose was served when the same exercise was used in order to provide an even higher intensity of work for the previously pre-exhausted chest muscles.

While the above paragraph may be rather confusing at first glance, this style of training is actually quite simple, as the following example will show.

When worked to a point of momentary failure against direct and isolated resistance imposed only against the triceps, the triceps can be forced to continue to a point of even greater intensity if a second exercise is performed immediately after the first exercise.

But the second exercise must bring into use other muscular structures that make it possible for the triceps to continue.

So we first worked the triceps in a direct exercise, to a point of failure ... and then immediately performed a second exercise, a "dipping" type of movement with variable resistance, The second exercise (the dipping movements) also involved the chest muscles . . . which permitted the triceps to be worked far beyond a normal point of failure.

Thus, in that case, the dipping exercise was performed for the purpose of totally exhausting the triceps.

But at another point in the workout, the same dipping exercise was used to totally exhaust the chest muscles. In this case, the chest was worked first ... to a point of failure, then the dipping exercise was performed immediately afterwards, bringing the strength of the triceps into use in order to permit the chest muscles to be worked beyond a normal point of failure.

However, in general, we performed only one set of each exercise during each workout, the author's gains from this very brief program were as follow . . . an average of 1.28 pounds per workout ... an average of .126 pounds per set ... an average of 3.06 pounds per hour of training.

The other, much younger, subject's gains were much greater. During a period of 28 days, as a result of 14 workouts involving a total training-time of 7 hours, 50 minutes, an average of 33.6 minutes per workout, his gains were as follow . . . an average muscle mass increase of 4.51 pounds per workout . . . or .36 pounds per set . . .an average gain of 8.04 pounds from each hour of training.

But what about strength gains?

Prior to the start of the experiment (approximately an hour before the first workout), initial strength tests to a point of failure were performed on a Universal Machine. And at the end of the experiment (three days after the last workout), a final strength test was again performed on a Universal Machine.

During the first test, Viator performed 32 repetitions in the leg-press with 400 pounds . . . 28 days later, having done nothing even close to a leg-press in the meantime, he performed 45 repetitions with 840 pounds. And was forced to quit at that point because of pain, rather than muscular failure.

So his leg-strength more than doubled in the leg-press . . . even though he did not perform that exercise during the experiment. His other strength increases were of a very high order . . . clearly proving that his increased muscular mass was functional.

Flexibility? Near the end of the experiment, at a bodyweight well over 200 pounds, this subject clearly demonstrated a range of movement far in excess of that possible by any member of the Colorado State University wrestling team. In fact, his demonstrated range of movement is so far in excess of "average" range of movement that it literally must be seen to be appreciated . . . clearly proving that great muscular size does not have to limit flexibility, if it is produced by exercises that provide full-range movement.

The "pace" of the workouts was very fast . . . but not continuous throughout the workouts, some brief rest-periods were involved between some exercises. And these rest-periods are included in the listed times of the workouts. Times were measured from the start of the workouts to the end of the workouts.

All exercises were carried to a point of momentary failure . . . except in the cases of "negative only" exercises, which were terminated when it was no longer possible to control the downwards movement of the resistance.

In general, approximately ten repetitions were performed in each set; but in all cases, the maximum possible number of repetitions were performed . . . stopping only when it was impossible to perform another repetition in good form.

The "form" or style of performance was as strict as possible, the resistance was moved in a smooth fashion, and was briefly stopped in the position of full muscular contraction. Jerking and sudden movements were totally avoided.

Several members of the Denver Broncos Professional Football Team visited the lab for the purpose of observing the workouts, and then started training in an identical fashion during the last two weeks of the experiment . . . after the experiment, the Broncos placed an order for several Nautilus machines and drastically reduced their previous training schedule.

And while we were training in Colorado, members of several other professional football teams were training at our facility in Florida. . . in an identical fashion, three brief weekly workouts involving only one set of approximately a dozen exercises, with as much emphasis on the "negative" part of the work as possible.

Results?

One member of a Canadian professional team became so strong in the pullover exercise that he was using 675 pounds for several repetitions in good form . . . having started two months earlier with 275 pounds.

Lou Ross of the Buffalo Bills added 20 Pounds to his 6 foot, 7 inch frame ... cut a full two-tenths from his already fast time in the 40 yard dash ... added five and one-half inches to his high jump ... and doubled his strength in many areas of movement. These figures having been provided by the Buffalo Bills coaching staff, who tested Lou before and after a two month Nautilus training program in Florida.

Mercury Morris of the World Champion Dolphins weighed-in 7 pounds above his previous highest weight and still ran the fastest 40 yards of his life when he was tested . . . following two months of Nautilus high-intensity training.

Dick Butkus of the Chicago Bears visited us in Colorado during the experiment, trained with us several days there . . . and then trained on Nautilus equipment in Deland for a month before reporting to training camp and signing a five-year contract with the Bears.

All together, twelve professional football teams and hundreds of professional athletes are now training with Nautilus equipment . . . having learned that they can produce far better results from much less training.

But I repeat ... the secret, if there is one, is high-intensity; and when you are actually training with high intensity, you don't need a large amount of training.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Eklektik said:


> The jealousy of some people astounds me.... the guy was basically a genetic god in his prime, combined with some serious training got him to the stage where in my opinion he SHOULD have won the olympia.
> 
> People are treating it as if he was an *average joe*, i've seen posts on other forums "theres no way he did that natural" "he's definitely taking gear to get like that" .... get a grip people, thats what makes the top pro's different than the rest of us, their bodies react differently than ours do.
> 
> Hats off to him... he's supposedly rumoured to now be doing a cut to see how shredded he can get, I think we'll see him getting back on stage very soon.


will people please stop using that phrase, thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice, he got leaner, got more muscle, got a better tan.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dyslexia is a b1tch

brief summary please essex boy?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> will people please stop using that phrase, thanks :lol: :lol:


you could never be average mate, not with a head the size of yours :laugh:


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i wouldnt mind seeing a back shot and a leg shot


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

was casey natural?did they do a test on him? i've seen all the pics concerned with his case and imo he DID look enhanced by gear on top of fantastic genetics.

and also that isnt a slate on the man if he was using gear at the time as no matter what,what he did was still outstanding,even more so when you consider the era.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> dyslexia is a b1tch
> 
> brief summary please essex boy?


Casey trained for a total of 298minutes, over 28 days.he gained 63lbs on lean tissue, as measured by dr e pease.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Casey trained for a total of 298minutes, over 28 days.he gained 63lbs on lean tissue, as measured by dr e pease.


is that physically possible. guy must of been a genetic freak. does it go into detail on his diet etc aswell as training?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> was casey natural?did they do a test on him? i've seen all the pics concerned with his case and imo he DID look enhanced by gear on top of fantastic genetics.
> 
> and also that isnt a slate on the man if he was using gear at the time as no matter what,what he did was still outstanding,even more so when you consider the era.


Hi weeman.Casey was not tested.However,Casey in his own words was "terrified" of Jones, so much that his heart rate would rocket when Jones entered the gym to train him. Dont forget he was only 21,Jones was late forties and a very imtimidating character.Ell Darden said Jones would have killed Casey if he found him using.He was however, on a dollar for muscle "wage"he did nothing but train, sleep eat and watch tv.To this day Casey denies any drug use.Mike Mentzer reported that Casey was using(they were friends)I think Mentzer was wrong.I think Casey was natural.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> is that physically possible. guy must of been a genetic freak. does it go into detail on his diet etc aswell as training?


Dom Casey was(and still is) the youngest mr america at 19. he was a super freak. His diet i believe was pretty basic, high carb, medium protein , high calorie.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol i think casey was very unnatural tbh and thats not to get a rise out of you mate,to me it looked obvious,and again that still takes nothing away from what he achieved.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

bogue said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing a back shot and a leg shot


 there ya go


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i think casey was very unnatural tbh and thats not to get a rise out of you mate,to me it looked obvious,and again that still takes nothing away from what he achieved.


I understand your doubts. Im not naive.i just know how Casey felt about Jones.Jones was experienced at interpreting the "drug look" he knew Casey when he won the america(when he was using)I just dont think Casey would have risked losing his employment, and earnings.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> its not just photos...there is a video blog over weeks of training
> 
> you have got your ideas in a pickle i think


Have you got a link to his Video blog pleaseee


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

When they say he was tested does that reveal peptides or just AAS? Just curious.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Dom Casey was(and still is) the youngest mr america at 19. he was a super freak. His diet i believe was pretty basic, high carb, medium protein , high calorie.


wow never heard of him, going to read up on him now


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So is everyone saying he hasnt touch roids to get back into this shape?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very impressive, but he already had stacks of size in the before pic (worst thing is, tahts him de-trained lol)


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> Hmm... it's on of the better transformations someone could hope for. But the bronzer goes a long way! and even if it's not steroids.. he might have taken some cutting agent as well as hard work. I don't think it's amazing. I'd like to see him try move from that to something else in 8 weeks... then that would be amazing.


I agree, lets see him add another 10lb's or so of muscle. if he was to keep growing at that size he should be super human in no time


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

look at this guys 9 week transformation............... think he is dead now, think he died of dehydration or something


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> For everyone else - here's the source of the cut n' paste:
> 
> http://www.musclenet.com/coloradoexperiment.htm
> 
> That dissertation at uni! Always got me citing my sources! Guess it's a habit :wink:


Bump for tomorrow


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't believe people don't think this is amazing.

Week one to seven makes him look even bigger.

http://kevinlevrone.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/0211.jpg?w=300&h=225

http://kevinlevrone.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777_048-12.jpg?w=295&h=300


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

He is about 5`10.

I believe this was all done naturally.

He used to go from 200lb to 250lb in 14 weeks on AAS and place 2nd in the O, so whats saying he can gain 15lb and lose a bit of bodyfat naturally in 8 weeks?

If he was banging in gear, you would see him 15-20lb heavier than that


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> He is about 5`10.
> 
> I believe this was all done naturally.
> 
> ...


agree 100% he would of put on alot more weight on gear. unless he is using trt doses or something?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FFS what a bunch of picky keyboard bodybuilding @rses the people decrying him in this thread are!!!

what does it take to impress you loons? lets see your progress,lets see you all start a journal drug free for 8 weeks and see how you all look after it,i'm disgusted at the atitudes on here,its almost unbelievable......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pickle said:


> I agree, lets see him add another 10lb's or so of muscle. if he was to keep growing at that size he should be super human in no time


really,doesnt impress you,get your sh1t off and post up some pics,you must have one awesome illusion going on under those clothes in your avatar.

fking unbelievable,you have no idea.....



pickle said:


> look at this guys 9 week transformation............... think he is dead now, think he died of dehydration or something


the guy was dieting for a show,full of all the gear and peptides going,pretty much the same as all the rest of us that compete (and have half a clue what we are looking at) do as well,what this guy achieves really isnt anything out of the ordinary,you see it happen in journals on here year in year out.....

and why do you think he is dead?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

fvck me weeman...ya looking awsome in your avi....fvkin amazing


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome progress if you ask me. Wouldn't turn my nose up at those results in 8 weeks!!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

boom


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> fvck me weeman...ya looking awsome in your avi....fvkin amazing


thanks mate,but did you really expect me to look anything less than awesome? :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> thanks mate,but did you really expect me to look anything less than awesome? :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Are you natural?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Are you natural?


no I think he takes multi vits!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Are you natural?





IanStu said:


> no I think he takes multi vits!


as natural as a bottle of bleach :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Kevin Levrone is probably one of the only bodybuilders that used to take half the year off completely then spend 6 months gaining 40-50lb of muscle and placing consistently high in top shows.

The man is a legend imo and one of my favourite bodybuilders of all time.

If you watch any of his dvds you will see how much he eats and trains.

Why has he got any reason to lie? If he wanted to make a full comeback and compete he would do and he would use gear and imo still do well.

Give the man a break, as weeman says no one on here could make those sort of improvments, even using gear.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> as natural as a bottle of bleach :thumb: :thumb :


Like of bottle of lemon juice?? I knew you were natural!!! :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it doesnt matter what reasons people use for him to be/not be using gear

its simply clear to the eye if you know what your looking for

kevin is holding alot of muscle...he is a genetic freak

if he were on gear, his physique would be totally different

the pump from gear is a clear give away

not to mention....have you all forgatten how he looked on gear???? he was a monster

even when cut...its clear to pick out a gear user...in the condition he is in...it would show in his face

im not talking about water....there is a certain hard, chiselled...almost super hero look the face takes on, when on gear

when of, it softens, and looks younger


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=kevin+levrone&gbv=2&aq=0&oq=kevin+levr

now tell me the physique above is gear asissted


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/kevin%20levrone/supsvm/KevinLevroneRonnieColeman.jpg

damn look at ronnie's legs!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

for 8 weeks it is amazing, im sure there is alot of doubters as to the steroid situation, but these doubters must remember that he is going to know alot more about how to diet and train for condition than 99% of people.

I wish i could get into that shape in 8 weeks natty or not!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=kevin+levrone&gbv=2&aq=0&oq=kevin+levr
> 
> now tell me the physique above is gear asissted


i think people forget just how amazing he looked,i think he had one of the best and most perfect looking side chest shots ever,amazing.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=kevin+levrone&gbv=2&aq=0&oq=kevin+levr
> 
> now tell me the physique above is gear asissted


Damn google images! My website comes up first when you search for kevin levrone images so the downloads are killing my bandwidth lol!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow my kev page ranks above wikipedia's entry. Now that's funny! 

Edit: and his wordpress site! LOL!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Assisted guys are easy to tell, the delts give it away.

Many androgen receptors in the delts, generally when the delts are out of perportion, it is gear related.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

this guy is on record saying his muscles have got lots of memory he hardly works out these days because he gets too big too easy andf he doesnt get the movie roles he wants. very impressive tho


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I dont think anyone can say Kevin was a mediocre bodybuilder unless they have been living under a rock for the last 20 years!!! He had an incredible build, one of the few with god like gentics when it came to building muscle, put in everything he had to get to the top. I'm sure many will agree he deserved a win at the Mr O.

I suppose it's jealously in a way and also just pure shock... to see someone who went down to nothing and rebound back naturally. Yeah muscle memory is great but this guy has the muscle version of photo graphic memory it seems!!! I mean who recalls this silly show he did. He had shrunk loads at this point.

*Burning Hollywood #2 - The Bodybuilder*






I suppose at age 40 and after all the AAS usage his natural test levels cant be that high for someone natural at his age. Would like to know what he's been doing the last year running upto this transformation thing he is doing? Supplement, diet and training? Heck does he still have that couple cooking for him??

Here's a video explaining how he came about not training for long periods and getting upto speed and entering comps. Clearly the man makes muscle out of thin.






Thing is how many that go aaahgghh he cant do it naturally live and breath bodybuilding like he did. Majority of us failing genetics cant work and eat as a full time job like this pro's. Only thing I'm jealous is his freakish genetics!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pickle said:


> IMO it just looks like he has lost the fat. looks like he already had the muscle





Bazzoka Tooth said:


> x2


Open your eyes when you look people...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

essexboy said:


> cant see what the fuss is about, Casey did it in 1973.-The Colorado Experiment
> 
> by Arthur Jones
> 
> The following is a brief, preliminary ..... bla bla bla


You see what I did with this copied text?

Why not just paste the pic rather then copy and paste a load of text from some site

I think all the fuss is that not many people can achieve what he has so people of course will be jealous/amazed at what he has done


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> fvck me weeman...ya looking awsome in your avi....fvkin amazing


cheers mate:thumb:

i was fat as fuk 2 weeks ago,now i look like this,Levrone aint got sh1t on me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> is this transformation that amazing though for someone who looked like what he did once upon a time when he was in full flow is the question?
> 
> Imagine someone who was never 280lb previously! trying to make that same transformation unassisted in 8 weeks.... imagine any of us here trying that - I'm sorry but I'm not putting this down to genetics - his transformation proves nothing except that someone who was once a huge mofo, can if they put their mind to it, put on a bit of decent size and shift some fat over an 8 week period. And to see those gains continue past 8 weeks... hmm..
> 
> ps. after a number of cycles - you're still stronger than what you were before you first went on AAS - and this man was pushing/pulling weights in his 8 week transformation that people on cycle aren't pushing/pulling ..


im not sure who you are as your relatively new here

but your statement is showing signs of either someone who knows very little about the sport, or someone who has their head in the clouds

kevin never said he was going to build 40lbs of new muscle in eight weeks

the idea of his blog was to prove he can win back 5lbs a week drug free...and be an inscentive to people who follow his blog

first off...genetics do play a role in his look...without them, he wouldnt look so awesome...also, genetic freaks can grow twice, or three times as fast as normaly ungifted individuals.

FFS he got that big in the first place...yes he used steroids...but if it were steroids only, and not genetics, then every tom d1ck or harry would use gear and qualify for the olympia

i can tell you now...as you obviously dont seem to understand....even if kevin had never touched steroids ever....he would have looked 100 times as good as any other guy in the gym...the same goes for most pros around..steroids just make whats already great...even better

yes his recent gains are muscle memory..but he admits that...he is proving a point to both himself...and others who said it wasnt possible

i took 3 years off gear once...i then trained again natrually after this...and i can tell you now...2 years on and i havent gained any where near 40lbs...in fact...its around 10lbs tbh

but then im not a genetic freak

open your mind a little....any normal guy with these claims you have good reason to be sceptical....but the few elite in the world can do this

trust me


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Of course it's amazing. Who cares what it is down to, seriously?

I had years off and only started back in Jan as a fast b*stard - the gym never knew me when I was advanced and so to them the transformation over the last six months in my physique startled more than a few people there. It doesn't matter it's muscle memory - to visibly change on an almost daily basis is cool, simple as that.

It's the ability of the body to change so much in such a short time period that is amazing, who cares why?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> im not sure who you are as your relatively new here
> 
> but your statement is showing signs of either someone who knows very little about the sport, or someone who has their head in the clouds
> 
> ...


excellent post mate.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> You see what I did with this copied text?
> 
> Why not just paste the pic rather then copy and paste a load of text from some site
> 
> I think all the fuss is that not many people can achieve what he has so people of course will be jealous/amazed at what he has done


yes i see what you did. i posted the text, because some may have found it interesting.Why would i post a random picture, with no text?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sh1thot post, Jimmy.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

essexboy said:


> yes i see what you did. i posted the text, because some may have found it interesting.Why would i post a random picture, with no text?


Im not saying dont put any text but i started reading what you wrote, realised i had been reading forever then looked down and i had god knows how long to go.

I think 1 paragraph with the pic would of been sufficient!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> Well thanks for taking the time out to give me that explanation. I am a bit of stubborn b'stard, but with reasoned coherent explanation from someone with more experience and knowledge than myself, I'm willing to open up my mind to the possibility that there are those who are genetically gifted and have the ability to outshine the rest of the general population- and so I'll bear what you say in mind and give his transformation and others like him, more credence.
> 
> I think part of the mental barrier for me comes from the fact that I just don't want to believe (as part of my personality), that someone can do better than me. I want to believe that I can be as good as the next man, if I did exactly what he did, and took things to the same level as them in terms of nutrition, training and drugs!.... though as I get older, I'm begrudgingly realising that I have to accept, that my genetics are probably sh|te and that no matter what I do, I'm destined for averageness when it comes to body building. In fact who am I to comment, I'm not even an amateur bodybuilder, I'm still a natty... a natty who is too much of a loser to make the move to the next level... just another gym rat with aspirations that will never be realised, and then it'll be too late!
> 
> I apologise if I've over-extended myself ppl. I'm off to bed :/


I am too mate, just average with less than nice genetics.

I am short, fat, and am old now.

But, there is some genetic disposition to things.

In everything to be honest.

Dude might have a myostatin gene thing that allows him to hold more mass than most.

To say he is natty or not is something that I cant say.

But if he used before, then no doubt he can use again, weather it be GH, or slin, or what ever.

Guys that are sharp can use without being caught.

Transformation is impressive, does it have to be natty?

Doubtful, his shoulders kind of give it away.

Lean tissue, bodyfat loss?

Suspect.........

Again, I care less if he is or is not.

But if he is and says not, then shame on him.

Gear users are generally liars anyway..............


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Muscle memory is a theory that most would disagree about but i totally believe it.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

This will cause more drama.

Levrone Definition Transformation, Day 1: Canyon Run • LevroneReport.com

July 28, 2009

OK, let's get started. Right now I'm at 6% with calipers. Calipers can be misleading, the only real measure is the dunk tank. Given past experience I'm going to estimate that I'm at 8% actual body fat. I need to be at 3 or 3.5% to complete this next transformation. I'm giving myself 30 days.

Failure is not an option. When I know you're watching, it's like a blood oath, man. So keep watching, keep being vocal, and together we'll get crazy shredded. I'm already visualizing it. Start seeing it right now.

I plan on training heavy but with higher reps. 12-15 reps, instead of 6-8 reps. Working the fast-twitch muscle, sculpting, losing fat and increasing conditioning and performance.

I'm going to be eating low carb, high protein. I'll be sharing my diet weekly in the LevroneReport.com newsletter. I know you're waiting on the MASS transformation nutritional info, and I'll email that to you first, in the next few days. Thanks for your patience.

From the treadmill to the boxing ring and everything in between - I'm going to try out as many fat burning activities as possible. Starting with a 1.5 hour run in the canyon, below. This was a big workout - not for every day, more like twice a week. I wanted to start with a bang. Pick a safe, realistic goal that's out of your comfort zone, and hit it. Let us know how you do. Seeing that you're doing it too helps motivate me.

There might be a short service interruption later today or tomorrow as I switch the blog to a new server for more features and a forum. Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere. I hope you're not, either. Out.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

SvenPowerH said:


> Muscle memory is a theory that most would disagree about but i totally believe it.


So do I, having time off gym and losing over 20kg's and then managing to put most of it back on naturally and quickly has me believing.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive been whatching this whole tranformation since day 1, so i cant wait to see how he looks after his 30 day cut, a lot of the guys in the states are sayin he is only doin the transformation thing to push some supp line that he is behind, tbh i dont care what his motivations are i just want to see him get ripped back on stage in 2010....great work from a legand.

here is a link to his roid test results geting anounced on radio by dave palumbo.

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/latest-news/528-kevin-levrone-steroid-test-results-are-in.html


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

SvenPowerH said:


> Muscle memory is a theory that most would disagree about but i totally believe it.





TaintedSoul said:


> So do I, having time off gym and losing over 20kg's and then managing to put most of it back on naturally and quickly has me believing.


muscle memory is a very real thing,dont understand why anyone could dispute it.

Years ago i got up to about 255lbs,hurt myself and stopped training full stop for a couple of years whilst falling to drink and drugs,end result was a very small fat 200lbs with a 46'' waist!! i started back training/gear/supps etc and within 6 months or less i was back up to 244lbs with a 36'' waist.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

46" ?!?!! Awesome mate! :thumb: I thought I was fat at the start of the year!

Muscle memory is basically due to the fact that the muscles retain all their extra nuclei that we gain from myoblast proliferation during hypertrophy. Those nuclei just sit there waiting to be needed again and BOOM! off they go.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think its amazing what hes done. That time is generally what most "normal" people decide to try and look good for their holidays. How many achieve it?


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

bogue said:


> I think that's an amazing transformation in 8 weeks.
> 
> What do you lot think?


I'm a bit dubious if this is for a product as a lot can be done with good lighting, a tan and a bit of photoshopping.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Brawlerboy said:


> I'm a bit dubious if this is for a product as a lot can be done with good lighting, a tan and a bit of photoshopping.


yes i agree alot can be done with lighting an a tan. but you can clearly he that he has both lost bodyfat and increased in size on all over


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Brawlerboy said:


> I'm a bit dubious if this is for a product as a lot can be done with good lighting, a tan and a bit of photoshopping.


Check his videos, but the tan helps for sure


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Brawlerboy said:


> I'm a bit dubious if this is for a product as a lot can be done with good lighting, a tan and a bit of photoshopping.


who cares if its for a product,i said it before as have others,if it is for a new product (most likely) then he has marketed the prelaunch hype in the best way possible!!

and again,if your dubious about the pics please go watch his video's,its obvious......


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

What an inspiration I check his website everyday! By the way Weeman looking good in your picture babe.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

He's a breath of fresh air, I love watching his clips on his website truly an inspiration.

I could watch him train all day every day, he's a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Kevin Levrone is awesome.. It's commical reading all the posts regarding him not being natural etc.. It's boring.. Stop being jealous and focus on your training more as from looking at some of your avatars you spend far too much time pushing keys as apposed to weight.


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I would only ever take comparison photos seriously if both were taken in exactly the same conditions - i.e. lighting, tanning etc.

Also, if I were to export his 'before' pic into photoshop, I reckon I could produce the same results as his 'after' pic in a few easy strikes.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Brawlerboy said:


> I would only ever take comparison photos seriously if both were taken in exactly the same conditions - i.e. lighting, tanning etc.
> 
> Also, if I were to export his 'before' pic into photoshop, I reckon I could produce the same results as his 'after' pic in a few easy strikes.


OH FFS!!!! GO AND WATCH THE FUKING VIDEO CLIPS!!!!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Kevin Levrone is awesome.. It's commical reading all the posts regarding him not being natural etc.. It's boring.. Stop being jealous and focus on your training more as from looking at some of your avatars you spend far too much time pushing keys as apposed to weight.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Brawlerboy said:


> I would only ever take comparison photos seriously if both were taken in exactly the same conditions - i.e. lighting, tanning etc.
> 
> Also, if I were to export his 'before' pic into photoshop, I reckon I could produce the same results as his 'after' pic in a few easy strikes.


FFS...... Look at it this way. Do you think a guy who has been on the circuit so long, been where he has been and achieved what he has achieved would be part of something that involved his body being 'photoshopped'....? I think to someone like Levrone, this would be a pure insult to who he is and what he has sacrificed throughout his life!

Lets just enjoy the ride and look forward to the finished article!

Enough of the bull****


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> FFS...... Look at it this way. Do you think a guy who has been on the circuit so long, been where he has been and achieved what he has achieved would be part of something that involved his body being 'photoshopped'....? I think to someone like Levrone, this would be a pure insult to who he is and what he has sacrificed throughout his life!
> 
> Lets just enjoy the ride and look forward to the finished article!
> 
> ...


are you kidding mate? Levrone is now entering a thirty day cutting plan,the haters and doubters will be spouting bvllsh1t for many more weeks yet:lol: :lol: :lol:

unfortunately.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> FFS...... Look at it this way. Do you think a guy who has been on the circuit so long, been where he has been and achieved what he has achieved would be part of something that involved his body being 'photoshopped'....? I think to someone like Levrone, this would be a pure insult to who he is and what he has sacrificed throughout his life!
> 
> Lets just enjoy the ride and look forward to the finished article!
> 
> Enough of the bull****


Couldnt agree more mate,the guys one of the best.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> OH FFS!!!! GO AND WATCH THE FUKING VIDEO CLIPS!!!!!!


yeh but he could have used the same special effects team that did X-men. its all clearly faked :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> OH FFS!!!! GO AND WATCH THE FUKING VIDEO CLIPS!!!!!!


I like it mate, subtle and to the point. Good work


----------



## wmullen (Mar 14, 2009)

weeman said:


> OH FFS!!!! GO AND WATCH THE FUKING VIDEO CLIPS!!!!!!


Here, here, you can't photoshop the video clips!!!!!

There's only a handful of pros who could ever 'train up' to a show and Levrone was by far the most successful at it. Only God-given genetics enable you to do that, for the rest of us mere mortals it's nose to the grindstone for a few kg every year.....BAHHHH!!!!


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Brawlerboy said:


> I would only ever take comparison photos seriously if both were taken in exactly the same conditions - i.e. lighting, tanning etc.
> 
> Also, if I were to export his 'before' pic into photoshop, I reckon I could produce the same results as his 'after' pic in a few easy strikes.


Photoshoped my ass , negged.


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

dude still looks great, admiration from my part.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know of guys that cant get 40 pounds of muscle in their lives yet alone 8 weeks.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I know of guys that cant get 40 pounds of muscle in their lives yet alone 8 weeks.


 Granted, but this guy has already been there and has the knowledge that the guys you know of only dream of. No disrespect to anybody on here wishing to call Kevin out on this but you are obviously green with envy that you either don't look that good or need gear to look even close.

The man is an un crowned Mr O imho...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> I would only ever take comparison photos seriously if both were taken in exactly the same conditions - i.e. lighting, tanning etc.
> 
> Also, if I were to export his 'before' pic into photoshop, I reckon I could produce the same results as his 'after' pic in a few easy strikes.


You talk an awful lot of **** don't you?

Why would Levrone, a respected pro, photoshop his photos!? To even suggest it indicates a distinct lack of brain power on your part.

Levrone achieved more in his career than most people can dream of; money, fast cars and kept his Christian faith at all times. Always came across as very likeable in interviews as well.

Watch the videos before you further pollute this thread with your absurd suggestions. :thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

FFS. Photoshop, LOL!

I've been checking his site every other day, watching the videos, reading the blog, the guy is immense, dedicated, strong, funny, he's got it all.

The weights he is shifting too proves he is a strong mofo. Looking forward to seeing him cut up. Would love to see him compete again. Hero of the sport imo.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish he would compete again. I know he is older now (i think 40+) but i think he would do well


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> OH FFS!!!! GO AND WATCH THE FUKING VIDEO CLIPS!!!!!!


Can't rep you again weeman, stop posting great posts!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Would you drink a protein shake from this guy ?






:laugh:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

coldo said:


> FFS. Photoshop, LOL!
> 
> I've been checking his site every other day, watching the videos, reading the blog, the guy is immense, dedicated, strong, funny, he's got it all.
> 
> The weights he is shifting too proves he is a strong mofo. Looking forward to seeing him cut up. Would love to see him compete again. Hero of the sport imo.





LittleChris said:


> You talk an awful lot of **** don't you?
> 
> Why would Levrone, a respected pro, photoshop his photos!? To even suggest it indicates a distinct lack of brain power on your part.
> 
> ...


agreed there is know way they were photoshoped, if ppl would have followed his blog carefully then they would know that he said he would start prepering his skin as tho he was doing a show, so that means he would be tanning ect, so he has not used differant lighting or photoshoped he has been going on the sunbed lol.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Would you drink a protein shake from this guy ?


Not a f*cking chance, seen that a few weeks back, minging! I'll stick to Reflex i think! :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

PMSL - this thread is going in circles.. read his blog people and see what he is about. The guys has tests done and says he is just trying to show how to do it in the spirit of lifting weight and having a good diet and training program... period. He challenges anyone to test him for steroids.

We dont know how much of a base he built up before going into this, but his transformation are incredible as the weeks go by and better than I can get on steroids..

I like the way his blog is interacting with the people and he's giving something back. For someone who should have gotten alot more form the industry he seems to be giving back loads!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> You talk an awful lot of **** don't you?
> 
> Why would Levrone, a respected pro, photoshop his photos!? To even suggest it indicates a distinct lack of brain power on your part.
> 
> ...


whoooooa slow down a minute there,i dont think thats totally true,what with the illegal AAS etc he would have been using at his prime lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no brian

jesus allows sustanon

he must do

ronnie thanked him every time he won the olympia

i think god must sponsor ronnie, its not as if his attentions are going to be focussed on famine, war, crime, rape, murder....not at all...he is only interested in helping bb'ers win shows pmsl


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> whoooooa slow down a minute there,i dont think thats totally true,what with the illegal AAS etc he would have been using at his prime lol


He allows that, just says you can't compete in tested feds :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> no brian
> 
> jesus allows sustanon
> 
> ...


theres no way jesus could have moved that rock when he resurrected if he was natty.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Guys, he got his body into elite levels using various drugs, if he did that before what is to stop him now?

Drug tests?

Not a problem, suspension drugs are in and out in hours:

24 hours for transdermal preperations.

1 weeks Testosterone Undecanoate (Andriol)

Baseball players have cheated the system for many many years.

Not only that but if one was to use epitestosterone along with testosterone the ratio could in fact be masked so nobody would know.

It is the ratio they look at, and if you add exo test, and exo epitest, bang you would show within range of 1:1 or close to it instead of something like 4:1

If a guy wanted to cheat the tests he could, if a guy wanted to use very fast acting transdermal preperations of either finaplex tabs as transdermal and other transdermal testostere preperations, one could in fact cheat the system and all he would need is a couple of days to be aware of the test and bang......he would pass.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Picture 1 taken after a party binge holding tons of water.

Picture 2 taken after an awesome work out so his upper body is pumped to the max combined with carb loading

The above could be how it is but imo its a honest transformation in every sense of the word.

That said am i the only one that noticed he said training fast twitch fibers with higher reps?!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Guys, he got his body into elite levels using various drugs, if he did that before what is to stop him now?
> 
> Drug tests?
> 
> ...


not sayin your wrong you obviously no what your talkin about but he was tested for masking agents too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ste247 said:


> not sayin your wrong you obviously no what your talkin about but he was tested for masking agents too.


No need really, you can use test suspension and within days he would not test positive.

Creams too, that new cream is quite strong, that is in and out.

Baseball players have done all kinds of things to get out of being dirty.

He could literally put a cathater(sp) and use someone elses urine, nasty I know but some foot ball players have done this for their tests.

I just cant get my head around this little numbers game.

If under ideal conditions one can lets say gain about 1/2 a pound of muscle a week (this is from a guy that trained dudes natty and this is his number not mine, mine would be lower), then how come after 8 weeks he could build 40 pounds of muscle and lose bodyfat all at the same time?

Guys on gear cant even gain 40 pounds of muscle in 8 weeks.

That is 5 pounds of muscle a week.

Or over 2500 extra calories a day and that is just not counting the energy calories.

That is 17,500 calories just for muscle alone not counting the energy calories.

If the average gain about 10 to 12 pounds a year of muscle, he can put that on in less than 3 weeks?

Im sorry, I just cant buy that, the math does not add.

8 weeks 40 pounds of muscle and loss of bodyfat?

GH and insulin wont be detected in the tests he will get as GH only stay active in the body for a short period of time.

Like I said, even 40 pounds for anyone in a year would be an impossible attempt natty, yet alone 8 weeks.

Like many Americans, this one smells funny and if I had not known better there is something up his sleeve.

How could a natty compete in a pro league?

Answer, he cant.

Im not trying to be mean or anything but it just smells funny and I am voicing my opinion, I like the guy myself, I like watching his videos, but the energy requirement for the added 40 pounds is 1600 extra calories (every day) just to support his new 40 pounds of tissue, not to mention the other 2500 cals (every day) to build more muscle.

That is 4100 extra calories aside from maintenance.

He would have to consume about 7000 calories every day, and lose bodyfat?

It just smells to me.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> no brian
> 
> jesus allows sustanon
> 
> ...


lmao mate you do have a point there!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Con said:


> That said am i the only one that noticed he said training fast twitch fibers with higher reps?!


Yes I did, was so pleased as this is what I'm leaning towards more and more now. I feel vindicated and most triumphant! :lol:

He had probably the best triceps development ever and he does high reps for them. Woohoo!! :thumb: God I love Kev (though God loves Ronnie more!)! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hacks- your forgetting tho Scott,we arent talking about an average guy here with average genetics,he is cream of the crop as far as genetics concerned and also the biggest factor is the muscle memory side of things,i understand where you are coming from with the numbers but i believe its possible.

Theres a famous bber from here in Scotland (multiple NABBA universe winner amongst many other titles) and he was notorious for wondering about in the offseason looking small then come contest prep time he would gain about 30lbs of muscle over a 14 week period,literally transform,obviously he is assisted but you get my point 

volatileacid-its more the blind ignorance that most are defending here,unfortunately in bodybuilding the first thing many seem to do is give out negativity and doubt instead of taking things for what they are and accepting something incredible in a person's achievements.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

^ do you know an x scottish body builder called Derek Brown? he's about 45 now


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Not knowing of this guy, all I had to go on was the two side-by-side pics that were posted and that quite frankly, is enough for me.

Furthermore, whilst I agree there is some difference between the two, I still stand by my observation regarding how the different lighting and absence of a tan in the first pic will only serve to make the transformation in the second pic more dramatic than it actually is. An old trick at the end of the day, whether you agree with me about it or not.

Anyway, if you don't like or agree with what I say, then that's perfectly OK - not everyone can agree on everything all of the time. However, swearing at me, giving me negative reps and accusing me of whatever is just plain childish. I could retaliate with the same, but at age 43, I prefer to turn the other cheek as I really haven't got the time or interest to be drawn into a pointless internet slanging match with a group of total strangers at the end of the day.

Finally, this is the first and last time I will say this, so just put me on ignore afterwards if you still don't like it. There, problem solved. Goodnight. x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pickle said:


> ^ do you know an x scottish body builder called Derek Brown? he's about 45 now


the name defo rings a bell.



Brawlerboy said:


> Not knowing of this guy, all I had to go on was the two side-by-side pics that were posted and that quite frankly, is enough for me.
> 
> Furthermore, whilst I agree there is some difference between the two, I still stand by my observation regarding how the different lighting and absence of a tan in the first pic will only serve to make the transformation in the second pic more dramatic than it actually is. An old trick at the end of the day, whether you agree with me about it or not.
> 
> ...


erm not sure who this is aimed at but i havent negged you mate (i've never negged anyone on UKM to my knowledge) and certainly havent accused you of anything,i did swear at you tho,to go and watch the video's which prove just how big a change has happened instead of basing your opinion on a couple of pics,but clearly that has gone over your head and you chose not to for whatever reason,and for that reason,tbh,leaves your opinion null and void on this arguement.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amen weeman. The vids give clear and graphic evidence for his improvement over the eight weeks.

Muscle memory exists people, it's a genuine phenomenon and quite frankly it's frigging awesome! Thank fvck too as I'd hate to have to work as hard and as long to get back my muscle after a lay-off as I did first time round. Be thankful, very thankful! :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder how long this argument on this thread will go on for?

I am also noticing a trend (looking at the avis) between people doubting him and the people who back him up?

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

all supplement manufacturers need to do now is create a product that let you use someone elses muscle memory :laugh:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> Not knowing of this guy, all I had to go on was the two side-by-side pics that were posted and that quite frankly, is enough for me.
> 
> Furthermore, whilst I agree there is some difference between the two, I still stand by my observation regarding how the different lighting and absence of a tan in the first pic will only serve to make the transformation in the second pic more dramatic than it actually is. An old trick at the end of the day, whether you agree with me about it or not.
> 
> ...


don't wanna get drawn into this (so why am I posting)...anyway don't think you deserved to be negged...I'll replace them when I'm recharged.......

Also you look good for 43 mate....

Lastly...Kevin Levrone was the greatest bodybuilder of his day and I cant wait to see how far he goes with this....I'm done here...thankyou


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Brawlerboy said:


> *Not knowing of this guy*, all I had to go on was the two side-by-side pics that were posted and that quite frankly, is enough for me.
> 
> Furthermore, whilst I agree there is some difference between the two, I still stand by my observation regarding how the different lighting and absence of a tan in the first pic will only serve to make the transformation in the second pic more dramatic than it actually is. An old trick at the end of the day, whether you agree with me about it or not.
> 
> ...


this is where your argument fails mate, i see your point, but if you'd have googled him before posting, you'd see that this is an amazing classic bodybuilder that would never photoshop anything

it's true that if you don't know his history/reputation, there isn't a lot between the two pics that lighting/photoshopping etc couldnt do, but check him out and you'll see otherwise


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Go watch the "maryland muscle machine" video for those that dont know him.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Even if he made that change in 8 weeks with gear i'd still be impressed tbh.

I'm not conceared as to weather he is using gear or not, it is amazing to watch week by week go and how the correct diet and training= Results.

Like him as a BB, good for the sport imo.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Why do we always have to doubt what people say. If Mr Levrone says he's clean, why can't we take his word for it. Why do we have to discredit what the mans achieved by saying he could have done this, or could have taken that.

This is what actually sickens me about this sport. It tends to attract people to it that think once they've done a course and trained for 6 months they are bb'ers and know all there is to know about the sport.

Lets just take the man at what he say's, stop pulling him to pieces until otherwise proven. Then and only then can we pass judgement on his claims.....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Why do we always have to doubt what people say. If Mr Levrone says he's clean, why can't we take his word for it. Why do we have to discredit what the mans achieved by saying he could have done this, or could have taken that.
> 
> This is what actually sickens me about this sport. It tends to attract people to it that think once they've done a course and trained for 6 months they are bb'ers and know all there is to know about the sport.
> 
> Lets just take the man at what he say's, stop pulling him to pieces until otherwise proven. Then and only then can we pass judgement on his claims.....


Well said mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Why do we always have to doubt what people say. If Mr Levrone says he's clean, why can't we take his word for it. Why do we have to discredit what the mans achieved by saying he could have done this, or could have taken that.
> 
> This is what actually sickens me about this sport. It tends to attract people to it that think once they've done a course and trained for 6 months they are bb'ers and know all there is to know about the sport.
> 
> Lets just take the man at what he say's, stop pulling him to pieces until otherwise proven. Then and only then can we pass judgement on his claims.....


Well said. The majority of people who acuse him of taking gear will be the people who cant get to that stage/size themselves


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Shows his back off in this vid


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Shows his back off in this vid


He's looking good. As if he is just a smaller version of what he use to me.

His triceps have come out a lot like they were.

I reckon he could compete at a good level now but just not at pro level yet. Lets hope he carries it on.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> He's looking good. As if he is just a smaller version of what he use to me.
> 
> His triceps have come out a lot like they were.
> 
> I reckon he could compete at a good level now but just not at pro level yet. Lets hope he carries it on.


 ye i want to see him get juiced up to fukk and compeat again, i cant see it happening tho


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ste247 said:


> ye i want to see him get juiced up to fukk and compeat again, i cant see it happening tho


doubt this will happen. he could compete in other federations though and do very well.

would be nice to see a comback though and him to win the olympia


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Love this workout


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Levrone Transformation #2 • Supersets - Shoulders & Chest • LevroneReport.com

August 6th, 2009

Supersets are a great way to add intensity, overload the muscles and work the cardio all at once. Great for definition. In this video I'm doing three exercises with one muscle group (shoulder giant set) followed immediately by three of a another group (chest). So you can call it supersets of giant sets if you want to get technical. Always go from heavy to light when you do giant sets.

The important thing is not what you call it, but that you DO it. Working out like this demands tremendous intensity and endurance. It adds variety and can help you break through plateaus.

Keep in mind that what you're seeing below is one uncut take of six exercises in a row. I went through the whole cycle of six FOUR TIMES. It ain't easy, but I think you're ready. If I can do it, you can, too. Let me know how it goes. Out.






Full Workout

Shoulders and Chest

4 supersets non-stop / 6 different exercises

Smith Machine Behind The Neck Press: 135 lbs x 10 reps

Side Lateral Raises: 35 lbs x 10 reps

Front dumbbell lateral raises: 35 lbs x 10 reps

Flat bench dumbbell press: 65 lbs x 10 reps

Incline dumbbell press: 60 lbs x 10 reps

Dumbbell flies: 40 lbs x 10 reps


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

So Levrone finally started plugging supplement companies. I think everyone expected it, and i have to say it was wonderfully done, however i can't help but feel a little dissapointed? i think i got sucked in, hah. Fair play though, hes got to make his money and i would of done the same.

*Supplements*

*
Levrone Formula*

Mid-way through my transformation I started experimenting with a custom arginine blend with a trusted expert. I'm skeptical of hyped-up products with fancy colorful labels put out by big companies. That stuff might be OK for some kid, but given my past - working with the greatest nutritional scientists in the world customizing my stack and nutrition - I felt weird buying some miracle powder off the shelf with goofy pictures and words on it. Ain't happening.

However, I know there's something to NO in terms of getting a pump for your workout. Over several weeks I played with the ingredients, to refine the effect, sort of like messing with the eq on a stereo. I used quality ingredients, stayed away from caffeine, and hit on something that created a fantastic feeling and turned me into a monster for a few hours.

I sampled a few other leading NO products, just to see if there was anything special about mine. There is. I'm not mentioning this as a hard-sell, but in the interest of full disclosure about my nutrition. It's not even available as of the sending of this newsletter. Try an arginine-based product if your doctor says it's okay. When mine's ready, you might want to try mine.

YOR Health

On days I didn't feel like shoveling down vegetables either from being in a hurry or just full from all that protein, I relied on YOR Health SuperGreens. I don't want to worry about free radicals and vitamin deficiency when I'm on a high-protein diet. I just want a quick insurance policy that I'm getting everything I need, and I want it to taste decent.

I liked SuperGreens a lot, so I tried other YOR Health products out of curiosity. YOR Repair, YOR Essential Vitamin, YOR Probiotic, YOR 1,2,3,4 - Digestive Enzymes.

I was in a lot of pain at times, coming back from the big layoff. YOR Repair seemed to help me through some rough spots.

YOR Health seems to have some nice products, you might want to look into them. If you know of other quality products out there, let me know.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Was always going to happen.

Wait to you see the number of numpties paying out now for YOR products and being EXTREMELY disappointed in 8 weeks time! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ordered my stack of YOR products :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, that's quite funny, he's plugged about 6 different prodcuts there


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bit ridicolous. they must be paying him alot


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

IMO he's just tanned and pumped !


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

YOR Heath is a bunch of crap, bull**** pyramid scheme artist, and here is proof of that, and u can also google and find out more on their scam crap asses. They have no residual income and make you pay to go to the training.

http://www.worldlawdirect.com/forum/...alth-scam.html

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/...Off0251950.htm http://www.worldlawdirect.com/forum/...alth-scam.html]


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> IMO he's just tanned and pumped !


Oh man, don't talk nonsense.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Oh man, don't talk nonsense.


 yes he is clearly bigger and leaner, you dont gain 40lbs or what ever he has gained by getting pumped and tanned.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Oh man, don't talk nonsense.


Man if i leave the gym for 3-4 weeks i do shrink normally "even when i was natural" and i get pumped again and look fuller within the first week of coming back, measure that on a guy who was a pro, i was interested on that in begaining and i thougt he will be doin way better than that.

I belive he didn't do any transformations he just got back.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Levrone spents years out of training, not 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Levrone spents years out of training, not 3-4 weeks.


yup there are videos of him on youtube somewhere, looks like your average joe. still has a bit of size though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh my, saw this one comming a mile away.

Bet he wasnt natty either. :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont know why so many are surprised,he dropped hints about it all the way from the start of the levrone report!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Muscle memory helped massively.


 muscle has memory at its finest then:thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Good on him, true legend.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

And i bet he was on slin gh,Guy,s he lied for years about not taking gear in the early days so why would,nt he lie now,He sucked alot of people who thourt he was a full natty no products or any think,But all along he was using the products that are coming out.TRue champ as a bbuilder but a dishonest person in my oppinion....MUscle memeory is one thing but he,s beyond his muscle memory...def on drugs...


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

He's making great progress


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Looks fkn awesome here


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bkoz said:


> And i bet he was on slin gh,Guy,s he lied for years about not taking gear in the early days so why would,nt he lie now,He sucked alot of people who thourt he was a full natty no products or any think,But all along he was using the products that are coming out.TRue champ as a bbuilder but a dishonest person in my oppinion....MUscle memeory is one thing but he,s beyond his muscle memory...def on drugs...


why? because your on a shít load of drugs and cant replicate a tenth of what hes achieved in 8 weeks?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bkoz said:


> And i bet he was on slin gh,Guy,s he lied for years about not taking gear in the early days so why would,nt he lie now,He sucked alot of people who thourt he was a full natty no products or any think,But all along he was using the products that are coming out.TRue champ as a bbuilder but a dishonest person in my oppinion....MUscle memeory is one thing but he,s beyond his muscle memory...def on drugs...


dont you think if he was using gear/gh/slin that he would look a hell of a lot closer to what he used to look like,come on,get a grip.

It must be horrendous not being able to accept that someone has such superior genetics:rolleyes:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Fair play, he's looking great, he was always one of my favourites, I felt he was unlucky not to win the olympia in i think it was '01 when he had much better condition than ronnie. Its cool that he doing it natural now, I heard flex wheeler is too, is this right?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bkoz said:


> And i bet he was on slin gh,Guy,s he lied for years about not taking gear in the early days so why would,nt he lie now,He sucked alot of people who thourt he was a full natty no products or any think,But all along he was using the products that are coming out.TRue champ as a bbuilder but a dishonest person in my oppinion....MUscle memeory is one thing but he,s beyond his muscle memory...def on drugs...


slice of lemon to go with that saucer of milk sir?


----------



## wmullen (Mar 14, 2009)

bkoz said:


> And i bet he was on slin gh,Guy,s he lied for years about not taking gear in the early days so why would,nt he lie now,He sucked alot of people who thourt he was a full natty no products or any think,But all along he was using the products that are coming out.TRue champ as a bbuilder but a dishonest person in my oppinion....MUscle memeory is one thing but he,s beyond his muscle memory...def on drugs...


He looks natural to me. Big, but in a natural sort of way. Check out vids of him on youtube from his competition days and the look he has now is totally different. If anyone could have achieved this kind of transformation it's Levrone. Freaky, freaky genetics. Anyone else and I'd have my doubts...


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Levrone Transformation #2 • Obstacle Course • LevroneReport.com

August 12th, 2009

It's with great pleasure that I post a new video. Thanks for sticking around and waiting - means a lot to me. And to those of you who worked hard the past week, way to work.

This obstacle course adds variety to the workout, it's intense and works everything. Check back tomorrow for the boxing gym post. Let's do this, stay with me, we got a few weeks left to get ripped

I had a chance to go through the forum and add around ten or twelve comments. I like the energy you guys are bringing to the forum. I feel fortunate to have you here. Notta, I agree the forum template is a little narrow, I'll get on that. SUPERMAN asked how often you can train abs. See my answer to that and other questions on the forum. Always feel free to question authority. Out


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i cant Understand Why all the Fuss that people think he's slamming in the gear etc ... heres an example... we have a guy in our gym came out of jail few weeks ago... hasnt touched any gear just a good diet that i did for him and he's filled back up and looking bloody good.... if you have the consitency and your diet is bang on then gains will come.....

Take dieting for a show.... look at the transformation in a few months ,. same thing... good clean food ... and being consistent... :thumb:

steve


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

LEVRONE IS ONE OF THE TOP 10 BODYBUILDERS EVER LIVED..

Muscle memory is amazing thing i tell ya He trains couple of months and already looking better than MOST OF YOU EVER WILL!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

are you tryng to cause a commotion on purpose mate?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

dreamon008 said:


> LEVRONE IS ONE OF THE TOP 10 BODYBUILDERS EVER LIVED..
> 
> Muscle memory is amazing thing i tell ya He trains couple of months and already looking better than MOST OF YOU EVER WILL!!!


yes including you by the looks of things


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Meant every word of it. Man- you have issues if you think thats insulting.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

dreamon008 said:


> LEVRONE IS ONE OF THE TOP 10 BODYBUILDERS EVER LIVED..
> 
> Muscle memory is amazing thing i tell ya He trains couple of months and already looking better than MOST OF YOU EVER WILL!!!


Yourself included :thumb:


----------



## dreamon008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely. I knew that before i even started training. But i see- some of You just cant stand the tought.. :cursing:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Glimpse of results.

September 7th, 2009

Hope you all had a good holiday weekend - in the USA it's Labor Day, a three-day weekend that marks the end of summer. I spent some long overdue time with family.

I see Norweigian is holding court in my absence on the comment boards, and I agree with rob that it makes things more fun. Remember, we're a team guys. I may take a few days off but I'll always come back, and I AM watching. And, no, Beast, I ain't been juicing.

What I have been doing is finishing strong, and I did have a chance today to snap some test shots on the run with a cheap camera. As expected, the lighting and quality sucked, so I'm not posting them tonight - I'll wait till tomorrow to take better shots with better lighting. You guys deserve that much.

Fine, here's just one. You've been patient, so even though I'm not thrilled with these here's one picked randomly, below. I'm feeling really lean, not quite 3%-3.5% like discussed, but close. We'll talk more in depth tomorrow.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

He looks quality, as everyone expected, not much else to say really. No point going into how he got there as we won't know

In before Dreamon


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looks great


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

for those who think he looks the same check these...they are pumped up shots but still effing impressive! he is looking sick!..

http://levronereport.com/


----------

